# Steroids



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 18, 2021)

What are your thoughts, experiences, and pre-conceptions about steroid use among men?

It's no secret testosterone levels, along with sperm levels are plummeting in men, contributed to by multiple factors. Diet, work habits, sedentary lifestyles, less sunlight, less exercise, chemicals in our environment and more all play a part in sapping our natural virility or "will to power".




I'm sure a lot of people would agree this kind of stuff will lead to and has led to, devastating long-term effects on men and society. Men have been "engineered" to be feminine, fragile, timid, men who don't and won't stand up for themselves, their passions or their community.
Who posses little aggression, confidence, or masculinity.



But is the idea of applying a "band-aid" solution, injecting men with testosterone, the right one? *I think that it's the only one.* I'm not talking about chad here with his great genes. He's set for life no matter if he was a feminine pretty boy. I'm talking about the average man who watches TV everyday with a staple diet of estrogen beer and fast food. He's hopeless and he's not going to change unless there's a magic pill.

Here is the "magic pill" and a doctor can prescribe it for you.



Should we be encouraging all ways to combat this feminine pussywhipped clown world? Should there be less of a stigma about steroid use? Have we been lied to about steroids being bad?
And if we put on our conspiracy theory hats, we can extrapolate that stigmatizing steroid use would be beneficial to those same forces contributing to our T level decline in the first place.

Of course be responsible, do tons of research, and make sure you are getting the most legit supply possible. But at the end of the day, messing with your hormones may seem bad, but they are doing it to you anyways and without your consent.


----------



## MrTroll (May 18, 2021)




----------



## mr.moon1488 (May 18, 2021)

If dudes are allowed to cut their dicks off and take estrogen, it seems a little dumb that dudes aren't allowed to use roids.


----------



## atleast3letterslong (May 18, 2021)

8 Proven Ways to Increase Testosterone Levels Naturally
					

The hormone testosterone is important for muscle mass, fat loss and health. Here are 8 natural ways to increase testosterone levels, backed by science.




					www.healthline.com
				




Here you go


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 18, 2021)

atleast3letterslong said:


> 8 Proven Ways to Increase Testosterone Levels Naturally
> 
> 
> The hormone testosterone is important for muscle mass, fat loss and health. Here are 8 natural ways to increase testosterone levels, backed by science.
> ...


Great advice but people who do that are outliers. And it's not encouraged by society, you have to go out of your way to live like that. I'm concerned with the larger ramifications this kind of stuff is having on us.
Initially getting a couple testosterone booster shots would encourage you to build healthier habits like in the article. Working out, moving around more, and eating cleaner. As it gives you more energy and facilitates faster muscle growth. Encouraging people to continue after seeing faster progress. Ideally you wouldn't need to continue testosterone injections after getting over that initial hurdle of losing your body fat and getting STRONK.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 18, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> If dudes are allowed to cut their dicks off and take estrogen, it seems a little dumb that dudes aren't allowed to use roids.


You have to big brain it. Go tranny and get all your shit switched to be female. Then go to an informed consent clinic as a woman who wants to go on HRT. Get that anabol script and hulk the fuck out!


----------



## Angry Shoes (May 18, 2021)

I have no problem with adults deciding to take performance enhancing drugs. The only time it becomes an issue is when people secretly take them in competitions where they are banned and others do not have the option to use them.


----------



## break these cuffs (May 18, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> I have no problem with adults deciding to take performance enhancing drugs. The only time it becomes an issue is when people secretly take them in competitions where they are banned and others do not have the option to use them.


MLB needs to lobby for juice to be legal so we can get back to the good ol' days of McGuire, Bonds, and Canseco socking dingers 24/7. Every team is cheating all to fuck anyway. At least make it entertaining instead of having to watch pitchers pinch the brim of their hat 50 times to get whatever sticky shit they're using on their fingers. Pride was a million times better than UFC because: a) there wasn't a cage for dudes to dry hump  each other on the entire match and b) the Yak didn't care what dudes were blasting into their veins.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 18, 2021)

Angry Shoes said:


> I have no problem with adults deciding to take performance enhancing drugs. The only time it becomes an issue is when people secretly take them in competitions where they are banned and others do not have the option to use them.


Also you could take it to the opposite extreme and bring back coliseums with roided killing machines, convicts or whatever. Pay-per-view on an island ripping eachother apart with chainsaws like in the _Running Man_. There's no reason we can't do barbaric stuff like that again. At least it's real and not pretend like everything we see on the screen. 

_Don't let them tame you ~*`_


----------



## Governor Jeb Bush (May 18, 2021)

synthol >>>>


----------



## break these cuffs (May 18, 2021)

I knew a lot of dudes who juiced while I was in the Corps. I definitely don't think it's as awful as it's current reputation. They give it to women nowadays ffs. It can be abused. Balls did shrink temporarily. I didn't particularly notice roid rage in any dudes that weren't prone to anger before. Running a cycle is actually a lot more complicated than I thought if you want to do it right and I bet it could be done safer and more effectively under a doctor's care. I have heard bad shit about particlar steroids, like winstrol instance, that I would avoid and it would be nice to be able to talk to a doctor about that kinda shit if I did ever decide to juice.



Governor Jeb Bush said:


> synthol >>>>


Allah, Syria, Bashar!


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (May 18, 2021)

Personally, I wouldn’t use them for fear of fucking up and lack of reason to bother.
That being said, the appeal is obvious and I don’t judge anyone for using roids. I actually think that they should be openly legal with much more research for intelligent cycle design beyond forums. Drug testing has a host of issues that will take a long time to explain, but it has lead to very scary compounds that aren’t screened for being used for performance enhancement as well as very dangerous attempts at cheating the tests.
I’d rather roids be legal and everyone be open about it than what we have now, where it’s an open secret and no one actually knows how to use the damn things properly.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 18, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> If dudes are allowed to cut their dicks off and take estrogen, it seems a little dumb that dudes aren't allowed to use roids.


Yeah you say that, but you forget that roids lead to toxic masculinity.

Also known as masculinity.


----------



## oldTireWater (May 18, 2021)

I will always view it as "cheating". Whether it's being done for professional gain or out of faggot insecurity, I see it as taking short-cuts to something you couldn't be assed to do on your own. There are a few good arguments for roiding (that make more sense as I get older), but I'll always see it as cheating at a gut level.


----------



## Not Really Here (May 18, 2021)

Not without recommendations from at least 3 different endocrinologists.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 18, 2021)

I'm not well versed in content for responsible steroid dosing. It is complicated doing the cycles. It'd be nice if some more experienced guys chimed in. I came at this problem having learned about endocrine disruption. It perfectly explains the soyboy epidemic. This is a really good talk that goes over it.




2:46 TESTOSTERONE 
4:23 SPERM COUNT 
5:22 ENDOCRINE DISRUPTORS 
7:38 ATRAZINE 
8:52 BPA 
10:26 BIRTH CONTROL 
11:31 DDT 
13:16 PHTHALATES 
14:22 MILK 
15:36 PHYTOESTROGEN 
17:25 EPIGENETICS 
18:26 TRANSGENERATIONAL EPIGENETICS 
19:02 SOLUTIONS 
23:06 KNOW YOUR GENES


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 18, 2021)

once you start relying on roids you're a slave for big pharma for the rest of your life.
the solution can only be to remove/fix the problem, not take drugs to mask its symptoms.


----------



## Vingle (May 18, 2021)

oldTireWater said:


> I will always view it as "cheating". Whether it's being done for professional gain or out of faggot insecurity, I see it as taking short-cuts to something you couldn't be assed to do on your own. There are a few good arguments for roiding (that make more sense as I get older), but I'll always see it as cheating at a gut level.


Jeez, you worked hard to get jacked. Should I be impressed when someone is too stupid to take the easy way out? To do a cycle right, without getting bitchtits and other health complications is a lot more complicated than what normies think.
Only reason why I'm not on it, is cause its illegal in my country and don't have a medicinal need for test from the doc.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (May 18, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> What are your thoughts, experiences, and pre-conceptions about steroid use among men?


Testosterone is great, but just don't use it in supraphysiological doses. If the health risks of steroids are not enough, they also lead to other stuff like GHB, GH, diuretics, thyroid medications, and synthinol. NO more, this shit is terrible, and it probably causes more stress on the body than HRT for tranners.


----------



## Red Hood (May 19, 2021)

'Roids are for those with inferior genetics.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 19, 2021)

lol imagine being so low-T you come to kiwifarms for advice on how to juice.


----------



## Idiotron (May 20, 2021)

Modern steroids are very different to the ones that are still though of when someone says the word "steroids".
Everybody still thinks of the 70's-90's ones and those are not the same thing as the current ones.
The modern ones are a lot safer.

That being said, you really don't need them.
The human body is capable of a lot more than you probably think.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (May 20, 2021)

Get out of the basement, lift some weights, listen to metal, chop some wood. Do man things. It's not that hard.


----------



## Real Gay Autist (May 20, 2021)

Say a dude was already bald, already had small balls, and didn't plan on having kids. Would he have anything to worry about? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 21, 2021)

I should hop on tren


----------



## Canoodler (May 21, 2021)

Just work out. Being physically active supplies you with all the testosterone you need.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (May 23, 2021)

The Shadow said:


> 'Roids are for those with inferior genetics.


I see Androgenic Anabolic Steroids are used by all types of people. Some people with fantastic genetics use roids for competitive purposes. It's the gym rats or the guys built like Big Lenny that really don't need to be using sauce.



> I should hop on tren


Run 600mg Test Prop, 200mg Nandralone and 400mg Tren Enanthate and you'll be a red cloud of heart disease.



> Get out of the basement, lift some weights, listen to metal, chop some wood. Do man things. It's not that hard.


I think it's a combination of personality types and being overworked. Humans aren't meant to fucking slave for 40+ hours a week, plus that's such a shit way to live. Only guys I know who do that and still workout are either very dedicated or are fucking lunatics who have insane drive.


----------



## need shoeonhead nudes (May 23, 2021)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Get out of the basement, lift some weights, listen to metal, chop some wood. Do man things. It's not that hard.


None of that will change the global lowering of T levels though, and you will never get to the peak of what your ancestors reached, no matter what natural stuff you do. It's a constant uphill battle when you live in modern society, hell even the car exhaust we breath in the air is creating hormone imbalance.

You personally getting ripped won't help the millions of soybugs, or the future of your nation.

Frankly, having a selfish reaction like this, "who cares, i'll be fine, i'll make it" is a perfect example of this feminization in men occuring. Where is your outrage that your fellow man is being poisoned and turned into a shell of his full potential? Where is your logical brain looking 5 decades into the future at what humanity will be like if we continue down this trajectory?


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (May 23, 2021)

need shoeonhead nudes said:


> None of that will change the global lowering of T levels though, and you will never get to the peak of what your ancestors reached, no matter what natural stuff you do. It's a constant uphill battle when you live in modern society, hell even the car exhaust we breath in the air is creating hormone imbalance.
> 
> You personally getting ripped won't help the millions of soybugs, or the future of your nation.
> 
> Frankly, having a selfish reaction like this, "who cares, i'll be fine, i'll make it" is a perfect example of this feminization in men occuring. Where is your outrage that your fellow man is being poisoned and turned into a shell of his full potential? Where is your logical brain looking 5 decades into the future at what humanity will be like if we continue down this trajectory?


That's why it's one of my biggest goals that once I've got enough money together, I'm moving to a place far away in the countryside in my country and become as close to self-sufficient as possible. I live in the outskirts of a city but I'm from a country town anyway so it's not that big a change anyway.


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (May 24, 2021)

Flabba_Wabba_Jabba_Noonga said:


> I see Androgenic Anabolic Steroids are used by all types of people. Some people with fantastic genetics use roids for competitive purposes. It's the gym rats or the guys built like Big Lenny that really don't need to be using sauce.
> 
> 
> Run 600mg Test Prop, 200mg Nandralone and 400mg Tren Enanthate and you'll be a red cloud of heart disease.
> ...


Yeah, I am lifetime natty and plan to stay that way. I got shitty genetics from a heart disease perspective and I've made solid gains as a natty. I don't plan on ever competing and there's no chance I'll be a pro athlete, so might as well keep my health.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (May 24, 2021)

Hollywood Hulk Hogan said:


> Yeah, I am lifetime natty and plan to stay that way. I got shitty genetics from a heart disease perspective and I've made solid gains as a natty. I don't plan on ever competing and there's no chance I'll be a pro athlete, so might as well keep my health.


Likewise. I don't ever plan on taking steroids, but I'm not opposed to people taking them if they please. If done correctly, with correct medical supervision and knowledge, they can be done so safely and mitigate the risk as much as possible. It's when juiceheads start slamming 100 micrograms of clenbuterol a week, when the horror stories start coming out.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (May 29, 2021)

I'd be for the legalization of steroids. It's ridiculous to think that Arnold in his early weight lifting career was just able to go to his doctor, go I'd like. Ok, here you go. 

At least with legalizing it, you could guarantee there would be less error because if you made it a medical requirement that it was over seen by a doctor you'd have the medical support to make sure you were doing it right. 

Instead a tranny can just get the scrip no questions asked, men who want TRT have to move heaven and earth to get it through nationalized health services, or resort to buying from illegal suppliers, which runs the risk of getting a batch of Chinese bath tub water, just as much as a legitimate product.


----------



## Leotardo DaVinci (May 29, 2021)

Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost said:


> I'd be for the legalization of steroids. It's ridiculous to think that Arnold in his early weight lifting career was just able to go to his doctor, go I'd like. Ok, here you go.
> 
> At least with legalizing it, you could guarantee there would be less error because if you made it a medical requirement that it was over seen by a doctor you'd have the medical support to make sure you were doing it right.
> 
> Instead a tranny can just get the scrip no questions asked, men who want TRT have to move heaven and earth to get it through nationalized health services, or resort to buying from illegal suppliers, which runs the risk of getting a batch of Chinese bath tub water, just as much as a legitimate product.


This is what I believe the UK currently has. Just get a medical clearance, and then get a prescription for your cycle and everything is on the table and accounted for.



Real Gay Autist said:


> Say a dude was already bald, already had small balls, and didn't plan on having kids. Would he have anything to worry about? Asking for a friend.


Organ function.


----------



## Justtocheck (May 29, 2021)

Having to learn a new stack and drug effects and test constantly in my body seems like a bother I don't want.


----------



## surprisemfka (May 30, 2021)

I'll just stick with doing light-moderate workouts, sleeping well, drinking lots of water, eating better foods and cutting down on sugars. I also include magnesium, zinc and vitamin D supplements (at least 3000IU) to help maintain a decent testosterone base level, magnesium even helps with sleep.

Get a blood test done to check T-levels and to see if you're deficient in anything testosterone related. Taking TRT/steroids/PEDs whatever just seems like an unsustainable way of living unless you're an athlete trying to get that 1% advantage over competition or if you have serious health issues and you need them.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jun 5, 2021)

A lot of misinformation here. Some good tidbits tho.

No one "needs" gear there's  people who need T or trt.  This is different on a medical stand point so I kept them apart.

You do make more better shape you're in but limit to that and diminishing returns.

Gear can get you to a point faster or bigger than normal for a while.

As said there's way more options and way safer but not a magic eat a pill or pin and you're healthy/swole.

If you read sites like isteroids you can learn a ton but also becareful so many retards get caught up on more betta also you see a lot of professionals and people try these insane combos where your running 4 things for a .0001% improvement over basic 500 mg test can do.

I really advise being heavy into healthy life for a full year before thinking about gear then keep working out and researching.


----------



## Kaiser Wilhelm's Ghost (Jun 12, 2021)

Flabba_Wabba_Jabba_Noonga said:


> This is what I believe the UK currently has. Just get a medical clearance, and then get a prescription for your cycle and everything is on the table and accounted for.
> 
> 
> Organ function.



The issue is getting medical clearance. In terms of actual hrt for the sake of maintaining a younger mans level, it's impossible on the NHS and very rare in the private sector unless you're paying the very top of the private sector. 
At that point it puts it outside of the hands of mere mortals who'd be interested in just maintaining healthy levels.


----------



## Sweet and Savoury (Jun 16, 2021)

I convinced my doctor to proscribe a test booster for me when I was 45.

It made a huge difference in my sex life, energy levels and overall happiness.  I felt like I was 30 again.

Even now that I'm way past 45 I still would recommend it.  Hair loss happens anyway and no one gives a shit about bald guys now a days. Other then that I had no other side effects. 

10/10


----------



## StopSneeding (Jul 24, 2021)

One interesting development in the realm of AAS is the coming of SARMS (selective androgenic receptor modulators). Drugs such as ostarine, cardarine, RAD-140, and LGD seek to active androgenic receptors selectively in certain tissues. As a result, they aim to avoid many of the side effects of traditional AAS. These drugs were initially developed to prevent muscle wasting in elderly people and those hospitalized in an attempt to prevent deconditioning. RAD-140 seeks to supplant traditional TRT and avoid prostate issues. These drugs are in stage 1 or 2 trials and hold promise for steroids with high therapeutic indexes and multiple indications for use.

Peptides are the latest trend and are tangentially related to the SARM community. New peptides such as BPC-157 seek to accelerate the ability for injuries to heal. TB-500 is related to EPO and aims to enhance RBC oxygenation and raise the limit for athletic performance. Bodybuilders have been injecting melanotan II for quite some time to gain that toned and tan look for competitions for years.
For some entertainment, here is a post about an individual posted about psychosis after injecting trenbolone. It culminated in obsession with designing a cumbot and injecting olive oil and peanut butter to combat steroid withdrawal: https://www.reddit.com/r/moreplates...evere_brain_damage_from_tren_abuse_injecting/
I can see some potential cows arising from injecting experimental steroids and peptides. Lenny from Del Ray Misfits is one example (in addition to being one of my favorite cows at the moment). The steroid community is filled with individuals striving to obtain the look of a greek god and destroying their bodies in the process. Many have body dysmorphia and other associated mental illnesses exacerbated by roid rage.


----------



## Bassomatic (Jul 25, 2021)

Pepties are new jam but anyone into gear people love to over roid. 


Reality is keep your cycle small and simple.  How people deal or want to is well X dude uses tren deca and test with winnie so my first cycle after two work outs is same!!

I've had huge boost one cycle just off a basic bitch oral.

When you're ripped gear helps.


----------



## Mepsi Pax (Jul 26, 2021)

I got some good technical info here, the best kind really, based on empirical research. I've also given some thought to the bigger question of whether modern men in general could benefit from limited use of Steroids, and the short answer is... Yes, they really could. However, ultimately you're taking drugs, which always come with both health risks as well as addictive potential. You should avoid doing drugs on general principles, and the truth is most people can achieve a reasonable level of fitness without juice. Fitness is mostly about hard work and dedication, and you don't have to (and probably won't) look like a magazine cover model. That being said, there is good potential in juicing sensibly for rapid self-improvement:

The concept that people seem to overlook is temporary use of steroids (probably just Testosterone really) to _initiate_ a fit condition, rather than as some kind of lifestyle choice. Lots of younger people DO have low Test levels, but they are usually low because they're not in shape to begin with and their diet sucks. Believe it or not, you can use Testosterone in a moderate and safe TRT dose (topical doses start around 40mg/day) to get yourself into shape rapidly, discontinue use, and end up with much _higher_ endogenous Test levels afterwards. This should be the ideal goal of any cycle, to increase your muscle mass and performance in the shortest time possible, then maintain that level (or close to it) naturally.

I would recommend using topical Testosterone (Androgel and it's generics) at no more than 60mg/day for fitness beginners who are way out of shape and/or have low endogenous levels. These days there are clinics everywhere offering TRT, so if you've got some cash, you can go get tested and probably get a script as long as your levels are under 300ng/dl, maybe higher if the doctor's cool. Low-T as a condition is considered to be levels under 200 or so IIRC, while 1000 is about the high end of natty levels. At reasonable topical doses, it's very safe and you don't need to lose any sleep over cycles or PCT (in the short term).

In order to maximize your benefits, you will need a moderate to heavy training routine, and be ready to consume plenty of calories. It would be best to already be in the gym 3-4 days a week before you start. A low topical dose will not give you pro-card results. You will work for every bit of gain, but your strength and recovery will be optimized almost immediately so that you will see significant gains from a normal program. Remember: DO NOT max out your lifts just because you can suddenly pick up an extra 50 pounds. You will gain strength faster than you gain technique and the muscles/endurance to really use it. Watch your form, work hard, and don't overdo it. I'd say you can cycle about 8-10 weeks on and 2-3 off with a 60mg/day TRT dose. PCT is always recommended but the pharmaceutical stuff is hardly "required" at this level and in short intervals. OTC herbal and combination forms of PCT should really suffice. Once you have a base, you can start doing 5-6 days training per week for better results.

When you discontinue use (or on off cycles), the notable effect should be a loss of strength, not muscle. There is NO REASON that you should lose muscle! Yes, your max lifts will decrease, but who cares? Stay on it, fine tune your diet, optimize your regimen. You WILL be able to make further gains natty because you can now work harder with your brand new muscle fibers. Aim at getting back to or beyond the numbers you could do while on juice, and if the big lifts don't wanna come back, focus on physique. Manage your diet to bulk or cut, these will become your new "cycles" for a while. 

Doing this for about a year will take you from "Looks like shit" to "This guy lifts". Since the goal is to minimize use, I wouldn't recommend doing it for longer than that without taking another full year or so off cycle. You _should_ use the most effective PCT you can get, preferably from your prescriber, but I'd use it sparingly. If you wanna play it paranoid then go conservative with 6-8 weeks on, 4 off for your cycles instead. As I've mentioned, there's very little risk at this level, in fact many doctors don't seem to consider it necessary to prescribe hardcore PCT to people at this stage. Clinical PCT is pretty aggressive and has it's own side effects. If you're young though, err on the side of caution and consider what you can do to stay safe on top of minimizing overall use (of everything).

When you get a regimen, your body fat down, and build a bunch of muscle, assuming diet's good and no endocrine problems, your endogenous Test level will go up and stabilize. Sometimes it will go WAY up. It's not uncommon for some skinnyfat-turned-swole who initially had 100ng/dl Test levels to end up in the normal range, or even the high-normal for genetically gifted people. You'll see the difference, you'll feel the difference. You won't be as powered-up as you were on the juice, but you'll be way better off than before. Note that this is assumed to be part of a comprehensive lifestyle (fitness) change. The Test itself is nothing but a tool, just like any other drug.

Anyways, you will end up hitting a plateau with this formula. Whether you're happy with it or not depends on many factors, and this is where addiction and counterproductive mechanisms can enter the picture. Past a certain level of base fitness, where you're visibly in shape, pulling 1-2x your bodyweight on various lifts, entry-level topical test won't do much for you anymore. I would strongly recommend sticking to a natty lifestyle after realizing your new potential, and I guarantee that after 3-5 years of regular training you will look better and feel better than you did taking T. 


HOWEVER - for one reason or another, you might feel the need to make some more rapid gains, or get past a plateau, or just change it up. This should be done with careful consideration, but the basics remain the same. You will want to select a product and cycle that minimizes physical risk, and make sure that you keep your cycle (ideally just one at a time) short and use the appropriate PCT afterwards. The goal at this point should be rapidly gaining muscle for aesthetic purposes, since strength gains will rapidly deteriorate after cycling off. 

Testosterone in higher doses, usually IM injection, is suitable for mid-level juicing, as are basically all other straight Andros, as well as SARMS. Personally I would avoid "hardcore" Anabolics like Tren, Clen, and some of those other 2.0 Androgens (the 1.0 stuff is even worse). They have a lot of side effects, and while they certainly work, Test in reasonable doses is better known and definitely safer... while SARMS, though not well-studied, are also likely to be safer by virtue of their mechanism(s) of action.

If you're gonna use IM Test, I wouldn't use more than 250mg/week. Cycles should be shorter, 4-6 weeks, and you shouldn't plan on running multiple. Definitely get "real" PCT for afterwards, and take estrogen conversion blockers or at least OTC post-cycle pills during the cycle. If you do this once or twice, or very sporadically, you'll probably be OK with non-prescription PCT, but in the interests of harm reduction you should get "real" shit. Once you pass a certain threshold of exogenous Test, your body will shut down production entirely and that can have some nasty effects.

If you're gonna use SARMS, be aware that while they were designed to have far fewer unwanted Androgenic effects, they are basically research chemicals that are still in trials. Some are better known than others. RAD-140, Testolone, is an effective staple and has a very low unwanted modulation profile. Supposedly, it has 90% of the beneficial effects of Test with something like 10% or so of the negatives (side effects on prostate, bitch tits, stuff like that). MK-2866, Ostarine, is another effective and popular one which is supposedly more like 3:1 in terms of good/bad modulation. LGD-4033, Ligandrol, is an additional highly effective SARM but is considered less effective at bulking and more geared towards fat cutting, especially of the shoulders and upper limbs. LGD is also (IIRC) roughly 3:1 in terms of side effect profile. 

There are a bunch of other SARMS, some more popular than others. If you're gonna do it at all I would stick with the half-dozen or so that have seen common use. When I say to take the unknowns seriously, note that at least one of these drugs, I don't recall which exactly but it was available right alongside the others, was trialed for the purposes of _male birth control_. Uh-Oh!


PCT is important from a harm reduction standpoint and considered essential for anything more than a short and low-dose Test run. Basically "real" PCT consists of HCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) to get your balls going, SERMS (Tamoxifen/Nolvadex, Clomiphene/Clomid), the cunty mirror image of SARMS, which modulate Estrogen receptors instead of Androgen ones, and Aromatase Inhibitors like Anastrozole (Arimidex) which block conversion of excess Androgens to Estrogen. These drugs all have their own pharmacology and use profiles, and anyone planning a cycle should read up on them. Luckily there's tons of info out there. Getting them prescribed can sometimes be a pain in the ass, and note that they're basically just as "hardcore" in their own way as Steroids themselves are. They should be used judiciously, and only during/after a cycle depending on the product.

Herbal and OTC forms of PCT can be surprisingly effective and I would recommend using them with any sort of Steroid cycle. Some of the basic components like Tribulus, Fenugreek, Grape Seed Extract, and Tongkat Ali have been used as natural Test boosters (various products seen in GNC, historical folk medicine) for a long time and are considered safe. Other compounds are supposed to control Estrogen, like Indole-3-Carbinol, Chrysin, and Resveratrol. Safety and efficacy of these may vary a bit more, to be honest I'm lacking detailed info on this. The remaining products found in these supplements are usually Liver and Prostate related herbals, Stinging Nettle, Milk Thistle, Saw Palmetto, and isolates like NAC (n-Acetyl Cysteine). 

As with any other exogenous substance, you should limit the use of most of these products, but overall these are much safer than the pharmaceutical stuff. Note that you can use these supplements by themselves, they're no Steroids, but they can have some marginal effects - even if just as diuretics to cut water weight or detoxes for your liver.

So that's about it. In closing, I want to add that the best condition I've ever been in was natty. I worked hard and smart, I ate well, and I even managed to bulk at a similar rate and to a similar max weight as when I took any juice. In fact, I managed an even leaner and meaner bulk. The only thing that never fully recovered was my deadlift, but it's still damn close. If you wanna gain 40 pounds of muscle in a year though...


----------



## totallyrandomusername (Jul 26, 2021)

I think this topic needs to be discussed as a dichotomy. Testosterone isn't the same as synthetic or semi-synthetic anabolic steroids, in the context of increasing testosterone within the typically expected physiological range for men (240-950 ng/dl) is substantially different from anabolic steroids in a cycle for muscle gain. Increasing testosterone within the physiological range from the lowest quintile to the highest quintile is fairly safe [with appropriate monitoring, it carries the risk of polycythemia vera, thromboembolic stroke, etc...], anabolic steroid cycles, which, are not only difficult to do correctly, are a major stress on the body during the cycle.

So, IMO, testosterone increase within the physiological range needs to be discussed separately from anabolic steroid cycles, they just aren't the same thing.



Real Gay Autist said:


> Say a dude was already bald, already had small balls, and didn't plan on having kids. Would he have anything to worry about? Asking for a friend.


From testosterone? Stroke and CVD (cardiovascular disease), but the risk of those can be mitigated with monitoring for polycythemia vera (which can be treated easily) and making sure that blood lipids stay within a reasonable range (or if they don't, meds to make them go down).

From anabolic steroids? Risks of testosterone, plus cancer, mostly of the liver or kidney, and the risk of doing it wrong, and ending up with bitch tits (actual tits, because your body converted the extra testosterone into estrogen).


----------



## myshkin (Jul 6, 2022)

I've been reading tons about steroids this week. Thought I'd share what Reddit's current recommended cycle is:

Base: Testosterone 500mg per week for 12 weeks​Cycle support: hCG 250 iu EOD​Aromatase Inhibtor: Arimidex or Aromasin used if gynecomastia flares up​PCT: Nolvadex 10mg ED for 6 weeks​
The Redditors talk about steroids like any drop will shutdown your HPTA. But that just isn't true. Suppression is dose and time dependent. They seem extremely skeptical of low doses, and think the Golden Era guys were just lying about their cycles. Here's the purported Golden Era Cycle:

Dianabol 15mg ED​Primobolan 100mg every week​​The Redditors are also very negative regarding oral steroids which I understand. But Anavar is clearly the safest, and they treat it like any other oral in their write ups.


----------



## InuRightsActivist (Jul 8, 2022)

Only nature's steroids, boss


----------

